# Leute zum Raiden gesucht



## oens (5. April 2008)

Moinsen zusammen,
wie in der Kurzdarstellung und auch in meinem Profil zu erkennen ist bin ich Balance-Druide oder auch Moonkin (für diejenigen die damit nix anfangen können bin ich Caster-DD) auf Kel´Thuzad. Da ich beruflich und auch familiär ziemlich eingebunden bin kann ich im Normalfall meistens erst nach 22 Uhr loslegen. Da meine Gilde leider schon früher losziehen will ist das halt ebbes mit denen zu raiden.
Nun suche ich auf diesem Wege ein paar Leute die mit mir zusammen in Instanzen oder Raids gehen wollen. Falls sich kein Heiler finden sollte wäre ich auch bereit dafür auf Baum umzuskillen (fehlt zwar noch etwas passendes Equip aber immerhin ist schon +1K Heal-Equip vorhanden)
Da mein Aufruf im offiziellen Realm-Forum nix gebracht hat versuche ich es nun hier und hoffe etwas mehr Erfolg zu haben.

Ernstgemeinte Anschreiben hier oder ingame würden mich sehr freuen...ich hätte auch keine Probleme damit Leute die noch keine 70 sind dafür "hochzuziehen" aber etwas Scherbenwelterfahrung wäre wünschenswert...by the way bin ich kein grosser Fan von PvP-Equip in Instanzen da meiner Meinung nach doch wichtige Stats fehlen...um den Tanks die Entscheidung zu erleichtern bin ich auch bereit mich (wenn nötig) an den Repkosten zu beteiligen.
In diesem Sinne freue ich mich schon auf eure Bekanntschaften 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (5. April 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traklar (5. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Da werden Sie geholfen. ---> Kel´Thuzad



der Link geht nich xD

zum Thread bin leider nicht auf dem Server


----------



## oens (5. April 2008)

oens schrieb:


> Da mein Aufruf im offiziellen Realm-Forum nix gebracht hat versuche ich es nun hier und hoffe etwas mehr Erfolg zu haben.



@Tahult
wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil...


----------



## spectrumizer (5. April 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Da werden Sie geholfen. ---> Kel´Thuzad


Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.


oens schrieb:


> [...]
> Da mein Aufruf im offiziellen Realm-Forum nix gebracht hat versuche ich es nun hier und hoffe etwas mehr Erfolg zu haben.


----------



## Tahult (5. April 2008)

Uuups!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*kleinlaut den Eintrag löscht und das nächste Mal ordentlich liest*


----------



## oens (6. April 2008)

hmmm...knapp über 240 leute die sich den thread angeschaut haben und ausser Traklar (der nicht auf meinem realm ist) niemand dabei der auch nur ansatzweise interesse an meiner idee zeigt :-/
schwache bilanz


----------



## Pumajäger (6. April 2008)

oens schrieb:


> hmmm...knapp über 240 leute die sich den thread angeschaut haben und ausser Traklar (der nicht auf meinem realm ist) niemand dabei der auch nur ansatzweise interesse an meiner idee zeigt :-/
> schwache bilanz




Tja ich würde auch gern am WE so nach 22 Uhr raiden aber bin leider auf Durotan.

ne Gilde die das macht hab ich leider noch net gefunden. Die meisten machen es eben am Nachmittag.


----------



## oens (7. April 2008)

und wieder ist ein tag vorrüber an dem sich niemand meldet...wirklich schade eigentlich auch nicht so nachzuvollziehen da es genug leute gibt die gruppen suchen...


----------

